# New TD spousal RRSP account



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello,

I went to a TD branch to open a spousal RRSP account, set as myself as the contributor. The new account showed up today in my wife's EasyWeb panel, but it is NOT showing up in mine.

My question is: should the contribution be really done from my wife's EasyWeb account, or is there something misconfigured somewhere? I was expecting the account to show in both panels while only allowing me to make purchases, as I'm the contributor.


----------



## Soon Forget (Mar 25, 2014)

Everything is correct. The spousal account will only show up in her EasyWeb since it's _her_ account.

I was told that when we want to make a spousal contribution the cash must be coming from a joint account so that both names are visible. Our invetsment accounts are at TDW, not TD Bank.

When I want to make a spousal contribution I move the money from My chequing account --> our Joint chequing account --> then into the Spousal RRSP and designate it as a spousal contribution (there's a check box when you do it).


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Soon, that is not the case with my spousal RSP at BMO. When I make a spousal contribution to my husband's RSP, it comes from my personal chequing account.

I admit they are pretty weird about giving my information about his spousal RSP account. For instance, they were quite reluctant to answer my questions about the account, and only reluctantly gave me the information that my contribution had shown up in his account.

Now his RSPs, TFSAs, and investment accounts (and mine) are "linked", so I can see what's in them online and do trades. He had to give his permisssion for this, of course. OP, you should call TD and ask them if there is a similar thing they can do for you and your wife. With her permission.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

wendi1 said:


> ... Now his RSPs, TFSAs, and investment accounts (and mine) are "linked", so I can see what's in them online and do trades.


What a trusting soul he is  
We have the same arrangement in the other direction - My login allows me to see and trade in her RRSP and TSFA along with mine and with our joint trading acc.
As you point out, you need to have trading authority or P of A set up with TD. 
She does still have to call TD WebBroker each year though to have money contributed to the TSFA or RRSP - I can't make a transfer on-line


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Only, we each can have money transferred to our own RRSPs, TFSAs and investment accounts. Only I can contribute to his spousal RRSP. We just set it up like an online bill payment from our chequing accounts.

He has the passwords to the linked accounts, too, but just isn't that interested. Every quarter I sit him down and show him what's what, but I am concerned that he won't be able to look after this stuff if I predecease him. I'm going to keep trying, though...


----------

